# Extremely overwhelmed new 2014 LT cruze owner



## danieg (Aug 30, 2019)

Just purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT and being told there are multiple issues happening and they seem to check out from reading up on here. I have a ticket with Chevrolet open and it's to be covered under powertrain (good till 9/30!)
I just wanted to see if anyone had any advice?!
They reported a pending fault code of p0299 under boost and they are replacing the turbo. They also are replacing evap purge valve because it's apparently stuck open. I kinda feel like this is only a temp fix from reading up on similar issues. The car is just about at 70,000... issue is they say it's on backorder for up to 4 weeks. Seems like it's a bad idea to be driving that and potentially incurring further damage?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

P0299 won't harm anything, but that code's very common with these cars. 

Have them check that all boost hoses are tight at the clamps as well.


----------



## danieg (Aug 30, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> P0299 won't harm anything, but that code's very common with these cars.
> 
> Have them check that all boost hoses are tight at the clamps as well.


thank you!
just checked the notes again and it also said "fuel trim high on long term"
not quite sure if that is related? sounds like it's running lean if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

danieg said:


> thank you!
> just checked the notes again and it also said "fuel trim high on long term"
> not quite sure if that is related? sounds like it's running lean if I'm not mistaken?


Might be a vacuum leak. P0171 codes are usually thrown when the valve cover goes bad or the intake PCV check valve goes missing.


----------



## danieg (Aug 30, 2019)

That's what I read mostly going through posts and was what I thought would be the case. Would that cause a pending code as well and do you know if they would be required to report that to me?
I reallly appreciate your help and answering all my questions, just with the time crunch of the warranty expiration approaching, want to make sure I get all the problems addressed so I can make sure I'm taking care of my car


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

danieg said:


> That's what I read mostly going through posts and was what I thought would be the case. Would that cause a pending code as well and do you know if they would be required to report that to me?
> I reallly appreciate your help and answering all my questions, just with the time crunch of the warranty expiration approaching, want to make sure I get all the problems addressed so I can make sure I'm taking care of my car


Sometimes the PCV system can throw the P0299 turbo underboost code as well as others. 

If you still have the car, you can just have an auto parts store pull the codes for free so we know what's going on here. If P0171, P1101, and P0106 show up together, take that car back and have them address the valve cover BEFORE the turbo comes in, as this can make it ridiculously unpredictable to drive, and cause oil leaks as well.

You'll also want to make sure that the intake manifold check valve (orange dot) is still there; if it isn't, it can cause oil leaks and just another blown valve cover soon after.









2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## danieg (Aug 30, 2019)

Ahhh thanks!! Gonna get on it, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## danieg (Aug 30, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!


Thank you! ?


----------

